# Halloween in Canada



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

In case you folks down south were wondering......


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice to see you enjoy Halloween to


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol nice


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats funny!!! But I got a question for you D. Do you really call it Canadian Bacon or just Bacon. Because down here there is a differance.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

lol , its just called bacon , not canadian bacon

dont think this year we will be having snow , more in the way of rain thanks to the "Frankenstorm"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We don't call it Canadian bacon, just bacon, but the question made me look. According to Wikipedia...

The term bacon on its own or, more specifically, side bacon typically refers to bacon from the pork belly.

Back bacon refers to either smoked or unsmoked bacon cut from the boneless eye of pork loin. Called Canadian bacon in the United States.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

BrutemanAl said:


> lol , its just called bacon , not canadian bacon
> 
> dont think this year we will be having snow , more in the way of rain thanks to the "Frankenstorm"


must be nice!  alberta's got snow already lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Big D said:


> We don't call it Canadian bacon, just bacon, but the question made me look. According to Wikipedia...
> 
> The term bacon on its own or, more specifically, side bacon typically refers to bacon from the pork belly.
> 
> Back bacon refers to either smoked or unsmoked bacon cut from the boneless eye of pork loin. Called Canadian bacon in the United States.


BWAHAHAHAA


----------

